# 6 rats need new homes! Portland,Oregon



## lovemyratties (Feb 8, 2012)

A friend of mine is re homing her 6 rats. She is moving and cannot take them.
2 Males 4 Females

VERY sweet and social ratties.
I'll try to post pics soon.
I'd take them but I already have 4 and might take one in.

Please let me know if you are interested!
They come with cages.


----------



## Omnomy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hopefully you're still around.<br><br>I have a few questions.<br><br>1) Where exactly in Portland (Like SE, NE, etc) 2) Is she okay with separating? 3) How big are the cages? 4) Is there a rehoming fee? Um... that's all I can come up with at the moment.<br><br>


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

im interested in a female if she has one that needs a home? i dunno if she still has them or not either lol just let me know, thank you!


----------

